# It is obvious, of course !....



## Corsicum

Hi,
How do you say in your language? : After “of course !” 
After : I*t is obvious*, *clear, of course !*
*Corsican *: per dingulina, per baccu, umbò 
*English* : of course !... 
*French* : pardi, pardieu, parbleu 
*Italian *: per giove, affè, in verità, per bacco


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Por supuesto


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*: 
- natuurlijk
- dat ligt voor de hand
- uiteraard
(probably a few more).

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: claro, naturalmente, evidentemente, seguramente, etc.


----------



## OldAvatar

In Romanian:
clar, evident, cu siguranţă etc.


----------



## Kangy

It's very common to say '_Obvio_' (obvious) in Spanish too - at least in Argentina.


----------



## The Lol

Kangy said:


> It's very common to say '_Obvio_' (obvious) in Spanish too - at least in Argentina.



También "obviamente".


----------



## Demurral

Catalan: 
Esclar, és clar (ofcours...of course, or something like that!)
I tant! (literally "and how much (it is so!)!


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian*: Hát persze!


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
Είναι ξεκάθαρο, *i*ne ksek*a*θaro: it is clear (with the meaning of crystal-clear)
Είναι καθαρό, *i*ne kaθar*o*: it is clear
Είναι προφανές, *i*ne profan*e*s: it is obvious
(and a few more->πασιφανές-pasifan*e*s, καταφανές-katafan*e*s, πασίδηλο-pas*i*ðilo etc, all variations of "obvious")
Είναι φυσικό, *i*ne fisik*o*: it is natural
φυσικά, fisik*a*: naturally
(and a few more->ασφαλώς-asfal*o*s, βεβαίως-vev*e*os, βεβαιότατα-veve*o*tata etc, all variations of "of course")


----------



## Hakro

*Finnish:*
- tietenkin!
- tietysti!
- tottakai!
- luonnollisesti!
- ilman muuta!
- selvä se!
In negative form ("of course not!") they'd be:
- ei tietenkään!
- ei tietystikään!
- ei luonnollisestikaan!
The other expressions mentioned above aren't used in negative sentences.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian:
*конечно* [konechno] - definitely
*ecтecтвeнно* [yestestvenno] - naturally
*абcoлютно* [absolutno] - absolutely
*безycловно* [bezuslovno] - (something like) unconditionally
*яcно* [yasno] - clearly
etc....


----------



## ThomasK

IN Dutch I would add: 
- 'vanzelfsprekend', self-evident, 'speaking, of itself, spontaneously...
- 'uiteraard' (uit de aard, of course, by/from its nature)


----------



## MorskoBice

Serbo-croatian :

Očigledno   [ochigledno]  (Obviously)
Apsolutno                      (Absolutely)
Jasno                           (Clearly)
Naravno                        (Of course)
Dakako                         (Certainly/Surely)
etc..


----------



## ThomasK

Hakro said:


> *Finnish:*
> - tietenkin!
> - tietysti!
> - tottakai!
> - luonnollisesti!
> - ilman muuta!
> - selvä se!
> In negative form ("of course not!") they'd be:
> - ei tietenkään!
> - ei tietystikään!
> - ei luonnollisestikaan!
> The other expressions mentioned above aren't used in negative sentences.


 
But it would be great to have some explanations, Hakro... ;-)


----------



## ThomasK

What I like is the idea of 'natur-ality' turning up in many cases: the intrinsic way of things. I noticed: 
- *ecтecтвeнно* [yestestvenno] - naturally
- uiteraard/ from its nature
- vanzelfsprekend: speaking spontaneously
- Είναι φυσικό, *i*ne fisik*o*: it is natural
- naturellement
- naturalmente
- of course (the natural course... ?)

I would not know how to explain the appearance (Είναι προφανές, *i*ne profan*e*s: it is obvious -- _fainein_ in Greek, being to 'appear',I believe, and 'shine' ?), or does the link with shining explain the 'cl(e)ar' words. I guess so...


----------



## apmoy70

ThomasK said:


> I would not know how to explain the appearance (Είναι προφανές, *i*ne profan*e*s: it is obvious -- _fainein_ in Greek, being to 'appear',I believe, and 'shine' ?), or does the link with shining explain the 'cl(e)ar' words. I guess so...


Προφανές-profan*e*s derives from φαίνειν (as you have correctly stated) with the preposition πρὸ-pro (which describes something that either in time or in place, precedes something else). Therefore, προφανές-profan*e*s is something that is revealed/appeared/shined and can be described/understood before further explanation, the obvious.


----------



## ThomasK

One question, Apmoy : can the sun shine/ *fainein* in Greek? ;-) (I mean: is _fainein_ the correct form for the *sunshine* ?) According to nicetranslator.com, it means _appear_ rather than _shine_ (lampei), but does _appear_ imply producing light ??? With us shining implies light and warmth, and appear, well, yes, maybe implicitly also producing light...


----------



## apmoy70

ThomasK said:


> One question, Apmoy : can the sun shine/ *fainein* in Greek? ;-) (I mean: is _fainein_ the correct form for the *sunshine* ?) According to nicetranslator.com, it means _appear_ rather than _shine_ (lampei), but does _appear_ imply producing light ??? With us shining implies light and warmth, and appear, well, yes, maybe implicitly also producing light...


It had the connotation of shine in ancient Greek
(this can be understood if we take a look at the Septuagint-the ancient Greek that is-version of the Old Testament, where it reads:
_...καὶ ἔθετο αὐτοὺς ὁ θεὸς ἐν τῷ στερεώματι τοῦ οὐρανοῦ ὥστε *φαίνειν* ἐπὶ τῆς γῆς
...and God placed them [the sun and the moon] in the firmament of the heaven, so as to *shine* upon the earth_)
[Genesis 1:2]
In modern Greek unfortunately, this secondary meaning has been lost. We use λάμπω-l*a*mpo to express shining. Fainein pertains to appearance only.


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks a lot, very interesting hint. It often happens that we no later recognize the original meaning. But in this case Είναι προφανές refers back to the old meaning, I guess. _(And by the way now I know why we have lamps/ lampen/ lampes in so many languages) _


----------



## jana.bo99

Slovenian: 

Of course: Seveda

It is obvious: Očitno je


----------



## ThomasK

As my Slovenian/ Slavic is non-existent (sorry): what do the words refer to ? To light, clarity, or ... ?


----------

